# 8 DPO and No boob soreness.



## txmommy04

Ok, normally my boobs get REALLY sore within 4 days after ovulation. I'm now 8DPO and nothing, not sore at all. This is kinda strange to me. I'm wondering if we finally caught the egg or if it's a fluke and I'm not just having the usual soreness. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## rjsmam

me too.. and i'm now due AF and they are v sore... if no sign tom am testing.. eeek


----------



## rosequartz

My sore boobs started yesterday (10DPO), Baby Dust to you :)


----------



## txmommy04

I'm now 9DPO and still not sore at all. This is soooo odd for me....I'm really tempted to got buy a test to take tomorrow morn.


----------



## Arimas

I am 9dpo and no soreness either, my AF starts monday, so not sure whats going on, 

Hope you get a BFP :)


----------



## txmommy04

I'm due by monday as well. Hope you get your BFP too!!


----------



## Arimas

Did you have any implantation bleeding yet?


----------



## traceyann1980

Weird!! In due Monday and have VERY sore boobs from O to AF but not a twinge, I'm normally eating tons by now too but I'm just eating normally. I was wondering whether to post about the lack of sore boobs as I know lots consider it a sign but for me it's a huge pms symptom. 

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## txmommy04

I'm trying sooooo hard not to focus on everything, but it seems like everytime I get in my truck and go somewhere I get sick to my stomach...I hope my mind isn't playing tricks on me!


----------



## txmommy04

10DPO now....STILL no sore boobs...this is so strange! Also just a bit ago I got 2 sharp stabbing pains just above my pelvic bone and I've never had pains like that before. Anyone had this happen?


----------



## rjsmam

fingers are all crossed for you ! :flower: :thumbup:

i was due af today - i don't know for sure when i ovd.. did a test this morning bfn.. bum... still got the v vsore boobs though & waiting for af...


----------



## txmommy04

11DPO now and still no sore boobs....I wish the 1st would hurry up and get here so I can test again (if AF hasn't showed by then). I am a bit worried she's on her way though, cuz my temps keep dropping....I'm REALLY hoping they shoot back up and stay up in the morning.


----------



## txmommy04

12 DPO and things are starting to look pretty promising! Had a nice temp spike today, was really nauseated yesterday and STILL no sore boobs! POAS and I *think* I see a faint line....but idk if im seeing things or not


----------



## qwk

FX txmommy! i popped in here as I'm also having no boob soreness - so hopefully i will be saying congrats to you in a couple of days!!


----------



## txmommy04

good luck to you as well!


----------



## qwk

well, i got my BFP! so i guess no symptoms doesn't mean much!! :D


----------



## txmommy04

Congrats! No BFP here yet. But I'm still not out yet. I'm 13 DPO and still no boob soreness and my temps are decent....hoping AF doesn't show today or tomorrow, cuz Tuesday I will officially be a day late!


----------



## Aussiemum81

I hope you get your BFP. In all my pregnancies i dont get sore boobs until 5-6 weeks of being pregnant.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I've heard of alot of Women don't get soar bbs till after they get there :bfp: or it happens after they get there :bfp: Good Luck... FX'd you get your :bfp: 
I'm 12 dpo and notta except some spotting grrrr, just gonna wing it and see how the flow goes :lol: No biggie, there is always next round... :lol:


----------



## txmommy04

15 DPO and one day late, no sign of AF.....but my temps are still falling which is making me nervous.


----------



## rosequartz

17 DPO, no AF, 7 BFNs :(


----------



## Tasha16

dont give up yet huni fx 4 u x


----------



## Tasha16

txmommy04 said:


> 15 DPO and one day late, no sign of AF.....but my temps are still falling which is making me nervous.

hi hope u dont mind me just jumping in, have u done another test? X


----------



## rosequartz

Thanks Hun :)
Fxd for you too :)


----------



## txmommy04

Haven't tested again yet...I'm holding off till thursday just to give my body some time to figure out what it's going to do.


----------



## Tasha16

txmommy04 said:


> Haven't tested again yet...I'm holding off till thursday just to give my body some time to figure out what it's going to do.

oh u r good i couldnt wait that long lol. Keep us posted fx 4 u 2 x


----------



## rosequartz

txmommy04 said:


> Haven't tested again yet...I'm holding off till thursday just to give my body some time to figure out what it's going to do.

Good Luck Hun:)
Fxd for you :flower:


----------



## txmommy04

Yeah it won't be easy to wait, but it helps that we're getting low on cash and thurs is when hubby gets paid, so that's another reason I'm waiting a bit.


----------



## Tasha16

roll on thursday thats our pay day 2 x


----------



## txmommy04

FX'd for you Tasha!


----------



## txmommy04

Ok, I'm starting to feel a little soreness now...but it's still very minimal...and I've been getting waves of nausea after I eat anything and when I'm in a vehicle.....but took a dollar store test today after a 3 hr hold and nuthin.....can't wait till thurday when I can buy some more equate and a digi.


----------



## supernoodles

Hope you don't mind if I crash this thread :flower:
I am only 8 dpo this cycle, due for af on Sun (6th). Absolutely hate the 2ww! Seems like eternity.I usually have sore boobs by now but nothing. I do, however remember when I was pg with my daughter I didn't get any soreness until the a few days after my missed period. 
F and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## txmommy04

GL and FX'd for you Noodles!!


----------



## supernoodles

Thanks lovely :)
How are you feeling now?


----------



## txmommy04

kinda blah at the moment and burning up hot....even though it's 72 degrees in my house right now....


----------



## lovinlife

I'm 7dpo today and have no bb soreness either! I don't usually get much, but usually my nips are sore by this point. Nothing yet. However, the past 2 days I've had lots of creamy cm and today I had these persistent pinches on my right side with very mild AF like cramps. 

Do you think your temp drop the other day was an implantation dip?


----------



## txmommy04

Maybe! But IDK untill I get a BFP finally. :)


----------



## supernoodles

Wow, 72 deg's would definitely make you feel hot!! I'm in Tasmania and it's pretty chilly here at the mo.

Only one more day 'til you test though.. :) I really do hope you get your BFP!! 
Oh and love the pics your posted. Gorgeous kiddies..:flower:


----------



## txmommy04

Normally i'm fine or even cold when the temp is that low in the house...but I'm almost sweating. 

Thank you! It's crazy that they aren't blood related though, huh...they look like they could be biological brother and sister.


----------



## supernoodles

Ooooh, how exciting...might mean you have a BFP coming up!! I hope so!!!

I had a IC left from last cycle and used that this morning. Yep, clearly I am a POASaholic as I promised myself I would hold out until af was due! :blush:
Of course it was a BFN, and that's ok because at this stage it's really not surprising. 

Yeah they really do look like they're blood related. How cool. Funny how that happens. My daughter looks like my husband (who isn't her dad). :shrug:


----------



## txmommy04

Yeah, everyone thinks my husband is my son's father too. Which is ok with us because he's the only dad my son has ever really known. His biological dad was only around from when my son was 8 months till right after he turned 2....he quit talking to me after he and I broke up and I started dating my husband. My son hasn't seen him in almost 2 years now.


----------



## txmommy04

ugh....sooo much nausea this evening....


----------



## supernoodles

Ooooh, sorry 'bout the nausea, but can't wait to hear how you go tomorrow!! 
FX and a tonne of babydust!!
Lou x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

txmommy04 said:


> I'm now 9DPO and still not sore at all. This is soooo odd for me....I'm really tempted to got buy a test to take tomorrow morn.

Me too,im normally feeling like Dolly Parton by now,but this month ive no pain or sweling in my boobs......very strange!


----------



## traceyann1980

Hi, I got my bfp yesterday at 15 dpo and not getting the normal sore boobs (except a few twinges) was the first sign for me. Still no sore boobs but gaining a few blue veins! 

I hope the lack of soreness leads to your :bfp: 's too! Good luck and fingers crossed xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I hope it means im pregnant too,but trying not to get my hopes up is soooo hard! Every little symptom has me on edge,the trouble is AF signs and preggers signs are so bloody alike! :(


----------



## txmommy04

got a nice little temp spike today which is really good....had a bit of pinkish-brown spotting on the thermometer when I temped, but not very much though. my boobs are a tiny bit sore today. I really can't wait till tomorrow gets here so I can test finally.


----------



## txmommy04

I feel like a little kid on christmas eve, who wants to go to bed super early so I can get my gift 

I do have a question though.... if I put my FMU in a cup to use when I get back from dropping DS off at the bus and going to buy a test (I get up around 5:30am and always immediately go to the bathroom and I probably wont get back from the store till about 8am) would the urine sample still be ok to use for a test or should I just use SMU after a 3 hr hold?


----------



## txmommy04

*bump*


----------



## rosequartz

Hope someone has an answer to your question Txmommy :)
Fxd for you :hugs:


----------



## txmommy04

decided I'm just going to do a 3 hr hold... going to take DS to the bus at 7:30 (that will be 2 hrs right there) then once he's on the bus I'll go to walmart and I also will need to make a stop at the gym to pay my membership fees...so that should put me at home right at the 3 hr mark or so.


----------



## qwk

good luck txmommy!!!


----------



## txmommy04

Thanks qwk!!!


----------



## txmommy04

what really sucks is that I already really have to pee! And I still have to wait about another hour!


----------



## lovinlife

Okay...so I'm in suspense...what were the results of your test this morning?


----------



## txmommy04

BFN and AF showed her ugly face a few hours later.....along with really painful cramps.


----------



## qwk

so sorry txmommy :( :( FX for next cycle!


----------



## txmommy04

I've decided to take a break from the whole TTC thing and go back on the pill...the past year and a half of TTC has really worn me down emotionally and I need awhile to recoop


----------



## lovinlife

So sorry AF got you!


----------



## txmommy04

I'll be ok, just need some down time from TTC. I managed to keep it together all day, but as soon as DH walked through the door this evening I completely broke down....it was horrible....but DH was great and made me feel better.


----------



## rosequartz

So sorry to hear that :( 
Fxd for your next Cycle :) Take Care :hugs:


----------



## txmommy04

Thanks rose...but it's going to be awhile before we try again..i'm going back on the pill...probably for at least 6 months. I'm too emotionally drained to continue TTC right now.


----------



## rosequartz

I know how it feels hun :( I can try only in May because my hubby's gonna be away for 2 months. 

May be the Universe has a better plan for us:) 

Take Care and hope to see you here soon :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry AF got you hun x


----------

